# [Warmachine/Hordes] New Art Deco inspired faction - The Convergance of Cyriss



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Iron Mother Directrix









Father Lucant, Divinty Architect









A Heavy Vector (Warjack)









Light Vector









Reciprocators 









Clockwork Angels









Interesting. The Cult of Cyriss has been around since the beginning of the setting, taking a big role in some of the RPG stuff, so it's great to see them getting models, but a whole faction to themselves was very unexpected. They're basically a techno-cult, worshiping Cyriss, the 'Maiden of the Gears'. 

Personally, I love the style of the models, the 1930s sci fi/art deco look is pretty awesome. Plus the new game mechanics for the faction look really nice as well, they'll definitely be the clockwork faction. Very stoked for this.


They announced a whole raft of things at their Templecon keynote speech - a new Level 7 game (Omega Protocol), a new Strategic card game based on warmachine/hordes and that there will be a Rhulic battle engine on the way soon. Altogether, looks like a bumper year for Privateer.

The full presentation and Q&A is available here: http://www.twitch.tv/privateerpress/b/362890533


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

not bad not bad at all! if I wasnt so in love with my Circle werewolves they would have been on my possible list


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Soo... they're a techno worshipping, cybernetic robot cult, with a steampunk flavour.... Human Beings who decided to give up their bodies and live as robots.... where do they get their ideas from?


That said, asphetically, they're certainly my favourite looking Warmachines models... but yeah.. still not enough to tempt me into the game.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks as much _art nouveau_ as Art Deco to me, but whatever...looks decent. And if they're calling those things 'Clockwork Angels', they'd better be preparing to give the mighty *Rush* due credit


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

They look great - could be the faction that finally tips me into buying some Warmachine stuff to go with the Hordes bits I have.

Minis are nicely distinctive, different from anything else in WM, and sound really interesting game mechanics wise as well.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

No, no, no! Not more shineys! :cray:



Svartmetall said:


> Looks as much _art nouveau_ as Art Deco to me, but whatever...looks decent. And if they're calling those things 'Clockwork Angels', they'd better be preparing to give the mighty *Rush* due credit


Indeed they should! :drinks:


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I've been looking for a good Maschinenmensch mini for a while so here's hoping that the Directrix's mini looks akin to her artwork.

Now, if only someone would do a Brigette Helm look-alike.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Oh, and it turns out that picture I labeled as Father Lucant isn't him, which is good because his original artwork from the witchfire trilogy was much more badass:









*circa 2001, so he's no General Grievous ripoff FYI.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I can see what they're going for... But it's... I guess, like all Warmachine minis, they are "wishy washy". Kind of identity-less. A good mini needs a face you remember, even if it's robotic. I guess their tactics look interesting, and their mechanic RE: warlord.


----------

